# [1and1.pl] - Duży profesjonalny hosting za darmo

## soban_

https://www.1and1.pl/ - ponoc nikt, nikomu za darmo jeszcze nic nie dal. Czy jest moze w tym jakis haczyk?

----------

## faran

trzeba potestować i ciekawe jak długo są na rynku

------------------------

pbh bankLast edited by faran on Mon Sep 20, 2010 7:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## soban_

Na samym poczatku mialem obawy. Jednak troche pogooglowalem i chyba jednak zadnego haczyka nie ma, chyba ze ktos ma inne zdanie.

----------

## mistix

Pewnie sprawdzają ile serwer może wytrzymać. Zaczekają zrobią sobie przyczółek i jak już wszystko będzie cacy to usuną darmowe konta i zaczną kosić $. Chociaż ten pakiet na 2 lata to kusząco brzmi, założymy skorzystamy ocenimy  :Smile: 

======== Już mnie zagrzali, straszne problemy z tą głupią aktywacją, nie mogę potwierdzić tego numeru chyba trzeba podać tel stacjonarny bo nie widzę innego wyjścia. Nie polecam tego serwisu  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Jak rejestrowalem domene swojej dziewczynie, to rowniez mialem ten sam problem. Przy pomocy mojego iphona jednak poszlo bez problemow, zrob zgodnie z tym co podali w linku na maila - zaloguj sie i kliknij "rejestracja" - o ile dobrze pamietam, wtedy oddzwonia do Ciebie, doslownie za jakies 15-30 minut, przeloz wtedy karte do innego telefonu (procedure mozna powtarzac wielokrotnie, bo tez juz to przerabialem :P). Gdy potwierdzisz rejestracje, to uzyskasz na maila dostep do panelu - pozniej dostep przez ftp'a mozna ustawic itp. Zastanawiam sie tylko czy haczyk nie tkwi w tym ze np po 2 latach ceny ich beda bardzo wysokie.

----------

